#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  FMI interpretation

## mid

Hi,
Can any one help in tutorial or work flow to run interpretation for FMI logs and what outcome need to be supplied

thanks in advance


MHDSee More: FMI interpretation

----------


## geologist_wael

Try this complete courses
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mid

Geologist Wael,
Thanks very useful

Mhd

----------


## GerardoL

Thank you Wael !!!!!

----------


## rancio

try this txt files...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

egyptian petroleum

----------


## mid

Rancio,
the files are really good, thank you for sharing them
Mhd

----------


## alx135

Hi rancio 
could you uplaud on another site 
I couldn't Dl from Megauplaod 
tanks a lot

----------


## petrophysicist

i downloaded it but it doesn't work 
plz let me know how

----------


## 'or''='

> Try this complete courses
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot.
U R a VNese guy, right?

----------


## koky

*Thanks a lot 4 u all  Geologist Wael & rancio

the Material are really useful[/COLOR]*

*Dear Ranico

Would you please tell me the password to extract the winrar file

Thanks a lot*

----------


## mid

Pass:egyptian petroleum

----------


## koky

*Thanks a lot*

----------


## nabimo25

thanks

See More: FMI interpretation

----------


## meyssam1983

Thanks a lot

----------


## Brasuca

thank you my friend,nice

----------


## rancio

update notes


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmhabash

thanks alot

----------


## Hmida

> update notes
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please can you provide the password of the zipfile?

----------


## reservoirengineer

egyptian petroleum

----------


## Hmida

Thank you

----------


## mohammed sileem

Thank you

----------


## naposs

thank you guys

----------


## popos999

Great!

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear All
I need any material related to OBMI logs (interpretation,application,...)
thanks in advance

----------


## salmoonilyas

Thanks dear, much appreciated as I wanted to interpret FMI log on my own. 


However course seems to be long  :Frown: See More: FMI interpretation

----------


## juanpind1006

Thank you!!!

----------


## ahmed hafez

any one have seismic processing books  or any thing can help me  to work in this feild

----------


## mezzo_mezzo

thank you,,,,,,,

----------


## Shakiba

Dear Wael, 

I just wanted to apprecite you for the files which you shared about the FMI. it was really great of you to share these files. By the way do you have any similar courses for DSI or VSI logs? 

Kind Regards 

A. Shakiba

----------


## eastern cat

Thanks alot for your effort

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

great

----------


## haytham el misry

thanks a lot Geologist Wael

----------


## komale_lade

great file..thank you

----------


## whirl3g

Thanks a lot for sharing! Very useful!

----------


## kaswandhi

thanks for sharing..

----------


## jetgeo

Nice files... thank you for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## anjumbukhari

i need .............. og any log interpretaion software

See More: FMI interpretation

----------


## mamtaism

I think this attachment will help to remove maximum doubts related to FMI interpretation.

----------


## amirhshmpr

Dear Geologist

This link does not work anymore. I would be grateful if you sent me the new link.

----------


## jodreman

the links are not working, someone could help me with the course of FMI.

----------


## mahlukat

can anybody provide some information on how to process raw image logs and to interpret them on techlog?

----------


## Aung Din Oo

Dear geologist_wael,

I am a new member. I do not find that FMI Course Note file there now. I am also interested in FMI log interpretation. So I want FMI log interpretation tutorial and work flow. Could you please help me?

Many thanks in advance
ADinOo

----------


## ivangea

[Yes, me too ...please resend the link

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## erikan06

i am a new entrant in the Petroleum industry please. Can Someone assist me with some software like Petrel 2011 or 2013, Eclipse 2013?

----------


## petengr

> Try this complete courses
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi all,

Could someone re-upload this course again because it is not there any more.

Thanks!

----------


## erikan06

FMI Interpretation,
Thanks for the attempt but the link is invalid. Could anyone assist pls?

Someone sent me Petrel 2011, complete; this i can share with anyone who can provide the 2012.

----------


## DearDodo

> I think this attachment will help to remove maximum doubts related to FMI interpretation.



thanks....

----------


## geophysique01

thanks

See More: FMI interpretation

----------


## nayr

thanks a lot

----------


## ingado

Thanks

----------


## rendy_mardani

> Try this complete courses
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Wael,

Can you repost or reaploud about FMI Course Note, because already missing.. thx before..

regards,
rendy-Indonesia

----------


## mshakeel44

Try This

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mshakeel44

Try This

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

for good      :Smile:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chuan556

please kindly re-upload, thanks

----------


## corex

I have Petrel 2018 , Fraca Flow Geolog and Techlog Newest versions. I would like to exchange with Image Log and Fracture modeling courses.
My Address: karencorex#gmail.com

----------

